# bikes direct.com



## delaware (Jun 14, 2012)

I normally do not participate in forums. Beware of Bikes Direct. They sound good, but the customer service is almost non-existent. I have been trying to get a hold of someone there to assist with a delivery issue for over a week. They mailed the bike with signature required through UPS. UPS won’t resend to me since they tried once. The location of the UPS facility is over an hour away but the customer service center is open for only 3 hours Monday – Friday 3pm to 6pm. The 24 hour UPS support line reported the shipper just needs to call to authorize the shipment. I have requested several times through email for Bikes Direct to authorize shipment to my home. UPS reports they just need a representative from Bikes Direct to call UPS and they would resolve all shipping issues. After a week, Bikes Direct still has not authorized the shipment. They do not offer a telephone number and report all communication must be via fax or phone. I can only hope that the owner of Bikes Direct comes across this comment and tries to improve his or her customer service.


----------



## kind (Apr 8, 2010)

I had no problem with my bikesdirect order. of course I made sure I was home for the delivery.
I'm sure you read this but maybe not.
Some Internet servers reject some e-mails. If you have emailed us and have not heard back from us within 24 hours (excluding Weekends and Holidays) - please contact us at [email protected] which is on an alternative server. Or fax your question to us at 904-249-3987


----------



## riverc0il (May 10, 2009)

You don't have a beef with bikesdirect.com. You have a beef with UPS and their signature required policy and the location and hours of their operation. Next time have it shipped to your work address if it is that much of an issue. BD can't do anything about the issue once the package is in the hands of UPS. Also, I requested home delivery and it was left without a signature. My experience with BD was excellent and I sure hope no one listens to you when it is user error that is causing your problems.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

riverc0il said:


> You don't have a beef with bikesdirect.com. You have a beef with UPS and their signature required policy and the location and hours of their operation. Next time have it shipped to your work address if it is that much of an issue. BD can't do anything about the issue once the package is in the hands of UPS. Also, I requested home delivery and it was left without a signature. My experience with BD was excellent and I sure hope no one listens to you when it is user error that is causing your problems.


Sorry but that is not true....

BD has the option of selecting signature required.. 

UPS is following BD delivery instructions.... 

The only way UPS would deliver the bike without a signature is if BD authorized UPS to do so...

To clear, I am not bashing BD either....I would not send a $$ bike via UPS or FedEx without requesting a signature.

It's a liability issue...

To the OP... I feel for you......At this point, you have three options

1. Try to get BD to authorize release without signature( difficult)
2. Drive the hour to UPS and pickup the bike( inconvenient)
3. Call UPS and tell them you will release them from all liability if they delivery the bike( risky) If you do, and UPS lets you, if the bike is damaged or stolen, you are out of luck

You have to decide quickly because UPS will return the bike to BD after a period of time


----------



## xjbaylor (Dec 28, 2006)

Try calling 904-249-2453. They state that this number is for credit card processing only, but as recently as February of this year people have used it to receive customer support. 

Good luck. If they do help you please update your post to state as much.


----------



## ldotmurray (Jun 15, 2009)

I purchased my Dawes from BD and I have no complaints. I made sure I was there for the delivery. The above recommendations are sound. If it were me I would drive and get it myself. 

I ordered the iPad 3 the night it was released and scheduled the day off so I would be home to get it. Plans changed and I had to work, missing the delivery. I had a similar window at UPS to get it. I hopped in my car, waited in an incredibly long iPad line at UPS, and got it. 

The moral: If you want it bad enough, you will make it happen. Get your bike, set it up properly, and ride like hell.


----------



## delaware (Jun 14, 2012)

It is to hear that there are positive experiences with BD. I have used both emails as noted below to communicate. Maybe the good cutomer reps on on vacation for the past two weeks. UPS reported that the restrictions were placed by BD and therefore, I do need customer service to call UPS. This process has been going on for two weeks, I just wish I could share in your postitive experience. The slow/lack of communication from the vendor is concerning. Thank you for the feedback.


----------



## Seneb (Sep 29, 2009)

Give their Facebook page a try.


----------



## lardo (Aug 16, 2011)

They state on their Facebook that Facebook is for promotions only.


----------



## xjbaylor (Dec 28, 2006)

lardo said:


> They state on their Facebook that Facebook is for promotions only.


If he cannot get a response from them, the potential for bad press on FB might motivate them to act. 

Hopefully he will attempt to call/fax first, but regardless of what they say, it is a viable option.


----------



## gdfred88 (Jun 9, 2012)

delaware said:


> It is to hear that there are positive experiences with BD. I have used both emails as noted below to communicate. Maybe the good cutomer reps on on vacation for the past two weeks. UPS reported that the restrictions were placed by BD and therefore, I do need customer service to call UPS. This process has been going on for two weeks, I just wish I could share in your postitive experience. The slow/lack of communication from the vendor is concerning. Thank you for the feedback.


I have received three emails from BD in the last couple of days. So either you are sending to the wrong email address or your messages are being blocked for some reason.

Each response has been in 24 hours or less after I have sent them a message.

Strangeness.....


----------



## stephen9666 (Apr 7, 2010)

delaware said:


> UPS won’t resend to me since they tried once.


UPS generally attempts 3 deliveries before holding an item, not just 1. That info taken from their website.

UPS: Learn About the UPS InfoNotice

While it sounds like your situation is a PITA, it's just the nature of the beast. Expensive packages are shipped with signature confirmation. If you can't sign for them, you have to pick them up.

BD makes it clear that signature confirmation is required. I had one of my bikes sent to my office for this reason.


----------



## jackfish (Oct 7, 2009)

Beware in anything you do in life.

I found BikesDirect to be very responsive. In your case I don't think its all on BD.

JMHO


----------



## JasonB176 (Aug 18, 2011)

I knew there might be issues with me being home so I just had my bike delivered to the nearest UPS facility. True, mine was closer than an hour away, but with a purchase of this importance, I would consider that worth the effort of just picking it up there.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

Why don't you drive to the facility and pick the thing up? I'm probably less patient than you, but I would have gone and picked it up within two or three days of the problem emerging


----------



## SlurpeeKing (Jul 23, 2010)

I missed my delivery from UPS by 4 minutes which was my fault not BD. I called UPS to try and get it redelivered the same day and they said no and that I will need to come pick it up. So I got in my car and drove to UPS at 6pm and picked up my Moto Ti which was not really a big deal since I missed the shipment. 

No reason to bash BD because of UPS's policy. How would you react if UPS left the bike and someone snatched it because BD lifted the signature required?????


BD has been extremely responsive to me and a issue I had. I was so pleased Im looking to add a Moto Ti mtb to my stable once they are back in stock.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

before ordering my Windsor Wellington 3, i did call then AND got a person on the phone.

interestingly enough, UPS screwed up the address and got sent to the wrong house (BD's label had the correct address)....luckily neighbors bailed out UPS' screw up


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

tednugent said:


> before ordering my Windsor Wellington 3, i did call then AND got a person on the phone.
> 
> interestingly enough, UPS screwed up the address and got sent to the wrong house (BD's label had the correct address)....luckily neighbors bailed out UPS' screw up


Where did you get their number? They don't publish it.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

can't remember if it is through their website or if during the paypal process


----------



## Peter_Klim (Oct 7, 2007)

I know I ended up tlking to someone once or twice. Try this:

or Phone our credit card processor directly:
The Credit Card Processor cannot answer technical or bike related questions- they only process credit card orders. Call them 9 am to 4pm EST Monday through Friday excluding holidays at 904-249-2453. 
This number CANNOT answer technical or bike related questions
If the line is busy, please fax your order or try calling again later. 
Please do not leave your order information in a message.


----------



## bootblood (Apr 3, 2009)

Just a one hour drive to pick up your new bike? What are you waiting for? Heck, where I live I have to drive an hour for a decent pizza! Please post a follow up. I'd like to know how this is resolved.


----------



## dean5791 (Jun 25, 2012)

I am very new to this forum (and to road bikes) and I have to say that I am enclined to think that some people come here just to damge the competition's reputation. if true, this would be very unfortunate.

I have owned many LBS brand mountain bikes over the years (Specialized, GT, Iron Horse, Trek, and Access) but decided to give BD a try. The prices I see on mid level to high end bikes are out of my reach. And I am pleased to have people like BD to make some decent quality bikes affordable.

They may not take your phone calls and stuff, but this is also the reason why you can get more for your money.

As many people mentionned, I would have gotten in my car and made the trip to p/u the bike. You already wasted more time and energy doing what you are doing right now.


----------



## Steve-a-Reno (Aug 15, 2003)

*Try one of these:*

See if one of these places would take a call and provide any assistanmce or a phone number to their ordering department?
Locations - Cycle Spectrum


*How To Find Us*


Click on the location for additional information.
*TX, Houston*

2901 S. Shepherd
Houston, TX 77098
713-528-5696 
E-mail this location
Map and directions
*FL, Jacksonville*

4624 Town Crossing Dr.
Jacksonville, FL 32246
904-928-2453 
E-mail this location
Map and directions
*FL, Jax Beach*

1124 N. 3rd. St.
Jax Beach, FL 32250
904-246-4977 
E-mail this location
Map and directions
*FL, Jacksonville*

1263 3rd. St. South
Jacksonville, FL 32250
904-249-3959 
E-mail this location
Map and directions
*FL, Orange Park*

1581 County Rd. 220
Orange Park, FL 32003
904-215-2453 
E-mail this location
Map and directions
*FL, Orlando*

457 N. Alafaya Trail
Orlando, FL 32828
407-482-9111 
E-mail this location
Map and directions
*AZ, Chandler*

2880 E. Germann Rd #15
Chandler, AZ 85249
480-855-8998 
E-mail this location
Map and directions
*AZ, Phoenix*

21001 N. Tatum Blvd. #18-1040
Phoenix, AZ 85050
 480-419-8171 
E-mail this location
Map and directions
*AZ, Glendale*

6030 W. Behrend Dr. #113
Glendale, AZ 85308
623-362-4100 
E-mail this location
Map and directions
*AZ, Mesa*

1545 S. Power Rd. #104
Mesa, AZ 85206
480-981-8901 
E-mail this location
Map and directions
*TX, Houston*


M-F 10 to 7, SAT 10-6, SUN 12-5

2901 S. Shepherd
Houston, TX 77098
Phone: 713-528-5696


----------



## SlurpeeKing (Jul 23, 2010)

I was so excited to buy my Ti I checked to see if the Orlando location had my size in stock, but they didnt. If they did my friend and I were jumping in the car and taking the 2.5 hour drive to pick it up, so yeah, 1 hour to the UPS depot is nothing. lol


----------



## gdfred88 (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm thinking Delaware has fallen off the face of the map.... 

Two posts and gone...


----------



## jackfish (Oct 7, 2009)

Perhaps didn't like what they heard...


----------



## gdfred88 (Jun 9, 2012)

jackfish said:


> Perhaps didn't like what they heard...


Perhaps... hopefully they were able to get their bike.

Mine came in this evening and I've got it together and cannot wait to ride her!!!


----------



## RobFL (Apr 22, 2012)

I've bought about 3 bikes from Bikes Direct and all I can say are good things about them. I love the fact that they give me free maintenance for life, since they do have a store here. Nothing can beat them in terms of value. I love my road bike and whenever there are issues, I take it in and these guys take care of it for me for free--except for any parts. Instead of paying $2000 for my bike, I paid $800--same quality and components. You can't beat the value.


----------



## welch174 (Jul 3, 2012)

This smells fishy to me.


----------

